# 3-4 day tour from Phuket



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Going to Phuket in January and looking for suggestions of places in Thailand to travel to In order to relax ...I don't like boats too much but could do short trips.
What about catching train is it worth a thought?
Or should I perhaps take flight to north of Thailand for 4-5days


----------

